# Shimming plywood layers



## Emil VolK (Jun 4, 2011)

I have carried out a plumbing repair on the floor of a shower and put the replacement piece of 5/8 " plywood in place ( see photo). {Subsequently I will place another layer of plywood on top throughout the floor of the shower}. The replacement piece of plywood is not exactly in parts at the outer edges in the same plane as the original plywood floor, so as you can see, I am thinking in terms of using shims to provide a flat surface for the new piece of plywood to be added.

Any advice on this approach I am using ? Is there a better way of doing this?
Advice is welcome


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I would first try to level what's exsting. If that's not possible I would carefully try to shim for flat. Will you be using 3/4"? I would also make a one piece fit instead of sections.












 







.


----------



## Emil VolK (Jun 4, 2011)

Cabinetman

I do not think I can level it: I will be using 1/2" plywood on top. I thought about using hardboard instead of shims since it is available narrow. I think what you mean is use a piece of wood that is flat and not sloping. yes? if so then hardboard and use one piece? Would that do?

Emil


----------



## Emil VolK (Jun 4, 2011)

another thought is to use pieces of roofing felt? I am not going to be able to use 1 piece of anything since some parts of the platform are at the same level as the original floor.


EMIL


----------



## Victory 1 (Jul 23, 2011)

A common practice is to put filler pieces on the floor joist and place the 
Patch piece of plywood on top if the filler pieces.

Is the shower floor going to be tile or a pre fabricated unit.

Another option if the floor is going to be tile is to install
Concrete backer board.


----------



## Emil VolK (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks Cabinetman and Darren: what I did was unscrewed all screws and lifted the wood up. Below I placed 10" long strips of hardboard at the front and back wood platform below then replaced the wood and screwed it back down into place. This shows my inexperience, since I should have been expecting it to sink a little when I screwed the platform down in the first place.

It is now very much improved! It will never be perfect of course. I will strategically attach strips of roofing felt above prior to adding final layer of plywood (1/2 ").

Thanks a lot for your help'

EMIL


----------

